# nokia ovi suite



## sanjeetbisht (Jan 17, 2013)

hey guys my pc having problem so cant use it in normal mode so im using safe mode window 7
the problem is that ovi suite cant deduct my mobile phone 
so is there any thing that can help me and ovi suite start working fine?


----------

